# Website Update! Articles Coming Soon!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys. I just rebuilt my website to make it look more professional, and I will be starting to post articles on slingshots, other primitive weapons and maybe metalworking on there very soon. Check it out if you are interested and if you have a minute, leave me some feedback, I'm always trying to improve!
https://sharpshooterjd.com/

Thanks, Josh


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

